# Celebrity cheaters, regrets, glamorizing infidelity.



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

I know we've all discussed how the media glamorizes cheating to the point where it seems almost "normal" for affairs to occur. It's rare that you get to see a follow up on celebrities who had affairs... I saw a article on celebrity divorces. 

Chris Evert who left her husband of 18 years for his BFF Greg Norman (who left his wife of 28 yrs) only to divorce 15 months later came clean about the experience. 


"Basically," she says, "I married my affair." (Though she is quick to point out that she didn't sleep with Norman while she was still married to Mill.)

When Evert and Norman divorced all too shortly thereafter, she fell apart. She thought about the huge mistake she had made, the pain she had caused Mill, whom she had described as "my husband and best friend and soul mate." She thought about what she had done to her children. She thought about what she had done to Norman's ex-wife. The woman who was always in control, who always looked forward, had lost control. Now she couldn't stop looking backward.

"My conscience and my guilt and my grief kicked in. I was a little bit of a mess then."



*"I have something to say to women and married couples out there: I was with Andy for 18 years. It was a good, solid marriage. When we were growing apart, I should have nailed it right then and there, and communicated, but I didn't. And when someone came into my life, I just left. I broke a lot of hearts. I broke Andy's heart and broke my kids' hearts. And I brought that into my next marriage; those issues that weren't resolved. What I have to say is, marriage is up and down. If you sense that you're drifting apart, you've got to confront the issue then and there. You can't wait until five years later, because then it might be too late*."

Read more: Chris Evert Opens Up About Three Failed Marriages - Read More on ELLE.com - ELLE
Follow us: @ElleMagazine on Twitter | ellemagazine on Facebook
Visit us at ELLE.com


----------



## bugmenot (Jul 4, 2012)

Affairs are glamorized (particularly women's affairs) but the face of the matter is MOST husbands and wives DON'T cheat - however a significant minority do. I think the latest numbers are 25% for men and 19% for women according to Psychology Today - which is still high. We encourage "happiness" above all even if it destroys other people in the process.

BTW according to Wikipedia Chris Everet cheated on her 1st AND 2nd husbands - so she was a repeat offender.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

bugmenot said:


> Affairs are glamorized (particularly women's affairs) but the face of the matter is MOST husbands and wives DON'T cheat - however a significant minority do. I think the latest numbers are 25% for men and 19% for women according to Psychology Today - which is still high. We encourage "happiness" above all even if it destroys other people in the process.
> 
> BTW according to Wikipedia Chris Everet cheated on her 1st AND 2nd husbands - so she was a repeat offender.


Don't buy statistic abut cheating to support any point.
That about MOST husband and wives don't cheat might be false.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Affairs are glamorized because of TV. Its seen as something hot and even liberating when ti comes to women. Even when the affair is exposed the other spouse just gets over it in like two minutes. 

I remember watching a show called homeland, but had to stop cause this wife kept acting so righteous and berating her husband nonstop while having another man all up in his house and sh!t like thats no big deal. 


I remember reading an article about some radio' hosts infidelity. Followed the cheater's script to a tee. Came in contact with OM, then 3 weeks later hubby gets "I don't love you anymore", how predictable. 

I wish people in general were more knowledgeable on infidelity.


----------



## bugmenot (Jul 4, 2012)

I've seen this stat listed elsehwere

How Common is Cheating & Infidelity Really?

If most people cheat - why even bother with marriage? A significant minority cheat but most people do not accotding to this article. 

From the article:

_"But over the course of your entire relationship, the chances of infidelity may rise to as much as 25 percent. Twenty-five percent — over the course of an entire relationship — is a far cry from the 50 percent number we hear from many so-called professionals and services trying to sell you something. "_


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

bugmenot said:


> Affairs are glamorized (particularly women's affairs) but the face of the matter is MOST husbands and wives DON'T cheat - however a significant minority do. I think the latest numbers are 25% for men and 19% for women according to Psychology Today - which is still high. We encourage "happiness" above all even if it destroys other people in the process.
> 
> BTW according to Wikipedia Chris Everet cheated on her 1st AND 2nd husbands - so she was a repeat offender.


Yep, the reverse double standard. When men cheat they're POS's out to stroke their own egos while their AP strokes his maypole of merry mount. When women cheat it's an act of liberation. Fortunetly that crap doesn't fly much anymore.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

:iagree: Some women's magazines even encourage it. Infidelity is so destructive to the soul.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just saw something on CNN and felt so infuriated that I am posting this. Anchor Don Lemon was discussing the affair of a NYC mayoral candidate with a panel. And he applauded the decision of the BW to stay with the husband. He said something to the effect that when they got married they decided to support each other through thick and thin and so she should stay with him no matter what, until the scandal runs its course!

I am flabbergasted. Correct me please if I am wrong, but their marriage ended the moment the EA(s) and other inappropriate incidents began. There is no marriage anymore and by staying in such a marriage without any consequence for the WH she sets up very bad examples on the part of someone who is considered a trailblazer and role model in many circles.

I am disappointed and though I respect her choice I am not going to applaud it like the anchor did.

Sorry for my rant. And this is not a political post, so please don't see it that way.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

life101 said:


> I just saw something on CNN and felt so infuriated that I am posting this. Anchor Don Lemon was discussing the affair of a NYC mayoral candidate with a panel. And he applauded the decision of the BW to stay with the husband. He said something to the effect that when they got married they decided to support each other through thick and thin and so she should stay with him no matter what, until the scandal runs its course!
> 
> I am flabbergasted. Correct me please if I am wrong, but their marriage ended the moment the EA(s) and other inappropriate incidents began. There is no marriage anymore and by staying in such a marriage without any consequence for the WH she sets up very bad examples on the part of someone who is considered a trailblazer and role model in many circles.
> 
> ...


They must be of the same political party... All of them are filthy


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Infidelity is glamorized everywhere...remember when "The Bridges of ******* County" was a hit novel and movie. There is a real double standard when it comes to women cheating...it's handled much more delicately then if a man does it. Sickening...


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

PreRaphaelite said:


> Yep, the reverse double standard. When men cheat they're POS's out to stroke their own egos while their AP strokes his maypole of merry mount. When women cheat it's an act of liberation. Fortunetly that crap doesn't fly much anymore.


I would be careful not to look at the world through rose coloured (or in the case of infidelity and betrayal - "sh!t-coloured") glasses. While I've seen pro-affair "advice" for women, I have also seen the same in literature and other media for men. Just as for women some articles/magazines/movies/websites etc. have regarded infidelity as liberating for women, I've seen the same regarded almost as a right of passage for men. Still, I've seen wayward spouses of both genders slammed for straying. Usually the women are called slvts and the men are POS scumbags. 

All I'm saying is once you are betrayed, it's easier to have biases and read into the negatives and stereotypes that pertain to your someone or someone like the person that betrayed you. I think this is natural as your defenses are up and you get into protecting yourself and survival mode but it's not accurate and not a good way to live. In a similar fashion, think a lot of prejudices can stem from one really bad/traumatic experience as well but that's another topic altogether.

Having said all of that, when anything is written as so-called advice that is pro-affair for either gender, I take it with a HUGE grain of salt and generally disregard it. I like to think I can safely assume that it was written by someone that is a one-time or serial cheater or that the writer is lucky enough to never have had the experience of being betrayed so intimately in their relationship(s). Someone that has been cheated on would probably never write that.

ETA: Affairs in the media might have some impact but I doubt it's that significant. There are many people like myself and my WS that don't care about celebrity gossip, yet he still strayed.


----------



## mtpromises (May 27, 2013)

daggeredheart said:


> I know we've all discussed how the media glamorizes cheating to the point where it seems almost "normal" for affairs to occur. It's rare that you get to see a follow up on celebrities who had affairs... I saw a article on celebrity divorces.
> 
> Chris Evert who left her husband of 18 years for his BFF Greg Norman (who left his wife of 28 yrs) only to divorce 15 months later came clean about the experience.
> 
> ...


Why in the world did she divorce her husband only to marry her affair partner? Big mistake and it all ended with the both of them looking like complete fools. At least she lived to tell the tale. She should seek therapy while working to restore her relationship with her children.

I'm not sure the media glamorizes affairs at all; especially when the wife is the one who's straying.


----------

